# On Location: Glut Orange Audi RS 4 at Audi Forum Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our contact in Ingolstadt spotted another very interesting car parked in a top executive spot at building A50 on the piazza of the Audi Forum Ingolstadt today. Painted the very eye-catching Glut Orange, the car also features other special details such as ceramic brakes and an Audi Exclusive interior with orange stitching and even orange seatbelts.

Near as we can tell, this is the first RS 4 we've seen that's not been painted red and just the second we've seen in the wild.

*Editor's Note: Yes, we know the photos say Papaya Orange. Our original intel on the car suggested this but we've confirmed the color with quattro GmbH directly (who hasn't built a whole lot of these yet) and we're told it's Glut for all you Audi Exclusive watchers out there.*

See the other photos below.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

What make this "Papaya Orange" ??? and not "Solar Orange" ???.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt1816 said:


> What make this "Papaya Orange" ??? and not "Solar Orange" ???.


My source told me Papaya. I agree, it looks more like Solar than Papaya, though that could be the camera phone's natural tendancy to saturate. I'll inquire to see if he can get more solid intel. Our contact is the only one who saw it in person and would likely know the difference... but I'll ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[email protected];bt1817 said:


> My source told me Papaya. I agree, it looks more like Solar than Papaya, though that could be the camera phone's natural tendancy to saturate. I'll inquire to see if he can get more solid intel. Our contact is the only one who saw it in person and would likely know the difference... but I'll ask.


I'm going to check with quattro GmbH. I doubt they've built many RS 4s yet. Identifying this specific car shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I really like the orange seat belts and stitching.


----------



## ultrasporty (Jun 25, 2007)

[email protected];bt1818 said:


> I'm going to check with quattro GmbH. I doubt they've built many RS 4s yet. Identifying this specific car shouldn't be that hard.


car looks great and thanks for sharing but George can I get a little help with the contact info for quattro gmbh please as I have a friend who will be ordering a car in that color and need to confirm thepaint code, unless you have that also? 

thanks very much


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

ultrasporty;bt1856 said:


> car looks great and thanks for sharing but George can I get a little help with the contact info for quattro gmbh please as I have a friend who will be ordering a car in that color and need to confirm thepaint code, unless you have that also?
> 
> thanks very much


The Audi Exclusive representative in the USA is Erin Goward. Email me with questions and I'll forward it to her. George (at) fourtitude.com


----------



## ultrasporty (Jun 25, 2007)

[email protected];bt1859 said:


> The Audi Exclusive representative in the USA is Erin Goward. Email me with questions and I'll forward it to her. George (at) fourtitude.com


thanks George, sent you an email a few days back. Any ideas? Our dealer is no help. Thanks


----------



## Odass (Jul 30, 2012)

Any chance for the new RS4 in north america ???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Odass;bt1875 said:


> Any chance for the new RS4 in north america ???


Chance? Yes. Plans? Not currently.

From what we've been told Audi AG wanted Audi of America to commit to more volume than they were comfortable with in order to make it happen. If the car doesn't sell well in Europe, this outlook can and likely will change. With a weakening economy in Europe, this isn't entirely unlikely but that's still far, far from a sure thing.


----------



## suqingkkkk (Sep 27, 2012)

====== http://www.*********.com ======
Hello!! Fashion,low price,the good shopping places,
free shipping and quantity discount, 
Air/jordan/shoes(1-24) $40,
Air/max/shoes $41,
Nike/shox/shoes $40,
Air/Force/one $40, 
Nike/Dunk/Shoes $42,
handbags $40, 
Jeans $39, 
T-Shirt $20,
belt $18, sunglasses $16,
(NFL MLB NBA NHL) jerseys $25,
Accept credit card and cash payments
====== http://www.*********.com ======


----------



## hungerbuehler67 (Jul 23, 2014)

ultrasporty;bt1856 said:


> car looks great and thanks for sharing but George can I get a little help with the contact info for quattro gmbh please as I have a friend who will be ordering a car in that color and need to confirm thepaint code, unless you have that also?
> 
> thanks very much


it's a late answer, but i'v ordered an RS4 myself. As i was told that "perlmutt-weiss" / nacre-white is not possible anymore due to the new texture of the audi colors i've decided for glut orange which is i think similar to solar orange. i've compared pictures of papaya and solar orange and found out that this RS4 posted from the quattro gmbh guy is definitely NOT papaya, but solar orange. the color code is LY2G. the real papaya orange is a bit lighter, got a touch of yellow in it and not quite as reflecting as solar orange. i absolutely love the color of this RS4 so i'm happy i haven't blindly ordered it in papaya-orange.


----------

